# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: تغییر فرمت تاریخ ویندوز به yyyy/MM/dd  در دلفی 7

## pooyeshpajooh

من برای تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی از یک DLLاستفاده می کنم که اگر فرمت تاریخ ویندوز چیزی غیر از  yyyy/MM/ddباشد  خطا می دهد  اگر به سورس DLL دسترسی داشتم از دستور زیر برای تبدیل فرمت اسفاده می کردم 
varDa : TDateTime;beginda := StrToDate('12/08/2010');ShortDateFormat := ' dd,mm,yyyy';ShowMessage(DateToStr(da));

ولی متاسفانه به سورس dll دسترسی ندارم  اگر بخواهیم فرمت تاریخ ویندوز را داخل برنامه  بفرمت دلخواه تعویص نماییم 
(یعنی همان کاری که در regional setting در ویندوز انجام می شود چکار باید بکنیم 
(short date format)

----------


## BORHAN TEC

هیچ نیازی نیست تا فرمت تاریخ ویندوز را عوض کنید. فقط کافیه که روش کارتان را عوض کنید. چند روز پیش من به پرسش مشابهی در لینک زیر پاسخ دادم که با رجوع کردن به آن مشکلتون حل میشه:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...84%D9%81%DB%8C

----------


## attenoGit

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. But if this is the concern then Documentum Administrator is showing mm/dd/yyyy but webtop is showing dd/mm/yyyy format.

I think there should be some configuration in the client interface level only. 

In DA it is showing as 27/03/2010 11:47
In Webtop             as 03/27/2010 11:47 AM

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Leela

----------


## tiphooo

در OnCreate فرم اصلی برنامه می شود فرمت تاریخ ، ساعت و ... پیش فرض را به صورت زیر تغییر دارد
برای تغییر فرمت تاریخ 
  LongDateFormat := 'yyyy/MM/dd';
نمایش AM,PM
  TimeAMString := 'صبح';
  TimePMString := 'عصر';
ساعت 
  ShortTimeFormat := 'hh:mm';

----------

